# gemmy light show



## halloween71

I was looking on kmart.com and found this http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W687332110001P?vName=For+the+Home
I ordered one.I think it will work perfect for my singing pumpkins.


----------



## Spookie

*Should give Mr. Christmas competition*

Thanks for the heads up about this. I went to the Gemmy site and found it on their website under Christmas/Light Show--New!

http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=80232&subCatId=350&parent=44

Here's the link on the Gemmy site which goes out to You Tube for the video of the product in action and promo dialog.






Gemmy's picture looks different from the Kmart one shown. ****I believe in comparing the Kmart model to the other model shown on the video near the end of the clip, the Kmart one is a LIGHTS ONLY model, so I wonder if it will do what you want.****

I liked the singing pumpkins someone did and would like the product for something like that for Halloween. Probably won't even use it at Xmas time!


----------



## Spookie

BTW no way would I put my iPod outside for this use like shown in the video! I picked up some $12 mp3 players for my halloween props and outdoor atmosphere sounds. Guess I'll be needing another one for something like this. I like that the product was designed to connect to an mp3. Finally someone with a brain so we don't have to hack it!


----------



## Spookie

BTW also came across this on You Tube -- Gemmy Xmas LED Light Strings LightShow. Pretty nice. Now all we need is some halloween colors and skull pathway markers!


----------



## halloween71

It says mp3 compatable on kmart website.I think both are mp3 compatable,I think the other version on gemmys website is with built in tunes.mine may be light only but I don't want built in tunes so it should work perfect.It shipped today so I will know by monday or tuesday.If it isn't what I want it will go back.
Gemmy has a few new lights this year that change colors.


----------



## halloween71

spookie I see what you mean they changed the description on gemmy.com.It now has the kmart version as lights-no sound.I hope it still has mp3 hook up.and just doesn't have the preprogrammed songs.When I was on there the other day it wasn't decribed that way.I hope kmarts descrption is right.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

halloween71, Please keep us informed as to how the gemmy works for you. I want one also, but am hesitant on buying since you all are talking about the one with no sound. I too hope it just means there's no preprogrammed songs, good luck.


----------



## halloween71

I was doing some searching and found home depot has both models.Their desc. doesn't list mp3 or speaker.So I guess kmarts list desc is wrong.I will be returning mine if it is the one without mp3 hook up.
Home depot has the sound one for 20.00 more.http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100646540


----------



## halloween71

Got this in today.It does not have a built in speaker or mp3 player connection.It is going back.I am ordering the one from homedepot.com


----------



## Spookie

halloween71 said:


> Got this in today.It does not have a built in speaker or mp3 player connection.It is going back.I am ordering the one from homedepot.com


Thanks for letting us know. The online ad was obviously wrong, which is what we were starting to think but now we know for sure.


----------



## EMU

if you call gemmy, they usually give you the one described then ask Kmart to change the description... i bought a fogger from them last year it short circuted and burned me badly, they sent me 2 free foggers


----------



## halloween71

Got one from home depot.The thing skipped horribly would not even play mp3 player the skip was so bad.I finally got a cd to play.I don't like the way the lights are synced.To many going off at the same time.Then the cd started skipping.I think the aux hookup has a short.anyway it is going back.Mr christmas beats it hands down.
So I will just use it this year(turned down)and save for something else.
All I want is singing pumpkins nothing else animated.


----------



## Spookie

Thanks for sharing your experience and being the guinea pig. You ended up going through a lot but I'm sure we all appreciate it here.


----------



## Texan78

I wish I had seen these thread sooner. I could have warned everyone these things are not up to par. I had one of those Mr. Christmas boxes until I upgraded to LOR. I do like the fact they added the ability to sync your own music but like was said to many lights off for to long. FYI on these boxes I am not sure how many outlets it has maybe like 6-8??? Anyways they will be numbered. The 1st one has more action and then it works down the chain to the last one. That is how the outlets and sorted. 

One thing that was overlooked and not mentioned is you can not hook up very many lights I think 2 amp max if I remember correctly. 

The hanging LED lightshow and pathway lights I saw at Garden Ridge the other day. They look pretty cool but be prepared to empty your wallet at $59 a box for 25'.


----------



## halloween71

I think I will save for a haunted house in a box for next year.I want the package with pre programmed songs.I can work my way if I want ,to animating my own.
Next years purchase.


----------



## Texan78

One thing you should know about those boxes is the pre programmed songs is they have no words. They are cheesy diachronic tones to emulate music. I have heard better music from a ice cream truck...LoL So if you are looking for something with traditional music with words you are going to be disappointed. You are also limited to the amount of things and lights you can hook up per channel as well as the overall box.

One option you may be interesting in is just a single LOR controller. This will give you 16 channels to work with vs. 6-8 channels that you can not control. Plus you can use your own music and you can download for free pre programmed sequences from LORsequences.com Here is a good controller which is the basic controller. It is only cheaper in price because you have to screw in the pig tails which isn't hard. Just slide the wire in and tighten the screw. It makes this much cheaper then buying them fully installed.

http://store.lightorama.com/ctascpa.html

So that is an alternative option you might want to look into. You can do a lot with 16 channels. I use two boxes which is 32 channels but I do not use all 32 channels. A lot better investment IMO.


----------



## halloween71

So the animated lighting haunted house in a box has no words to the songs that you buy in package?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Yes- they are regular songs- I have several of the pre-programmed shows both Halloween and Christmas- check out the samples on their web site- they have Halloween Christmas, 4th of July and party songs- some are music some are music with voclas- they are not midi files. Of course, now I program my own shows to get the effect I want with my yard- not what someone else just figures out on their own, but to start, I got the pre-done shows. AL also has a forum site that people share their programmed shows as well.


----------



## Texan78

halloween71 said:


> So the animated lighting haunted house in a box has no words to the songs that you buy in package?


AL kit I believe have words. The Gemmy boxes do not, they are just midi files which you can not change.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

heres a link to AL's pre-programmed shows- you can click and hear the song- some have vids too....
http://www.animatedlighting.com/products/customshowprogramming.asp


----------



## frstvamp1r

Alright, so I came this close to getting the Gemmy light show, but now I wont...Now I'm debating should I get the Haunted House in a Box or the LOR? Anyone work with both of them.


----------



## Texan78

I use LOR but their is no difference in the outcome between the two. Their is some big differences outside of performance though. The biggest is price, LOR is much cheaper in price for the exact same thing that AL offers. LOR has software that will allow you to create your own shows and use whatever songs you like as well as add voice over adds about your display, website, timing between show times. AL doesn't have this and if you want to add timing you have to send your SD card to AL and for $25 they will do it for you. Not very convenient nor cheap to do when you can do this for free anytime with LOR once you have the software. The LOR forums and other LOR sites have free sequences in case you don't want to sequence any if you don't want to. AL charges $35 for their sequences and you have to select from their list. You can't go off and do a certain song you want. 

I have seen so many people sell their AL stuff and start using LOR. It is great quality for an affordable price and more flexibility. 

For example for 1 AL controller and that is it. 16 channels 15 amp max they sell for $299. Now for the same set up just LOR brand you get 16 channels BUT 30 amps instead of 15 with AL. So you can hook up more lights with on controller for only $205. So Almost $100 savings and you get the opportunity use more lights because it handles more power. IMO I go with LOR, I think you would be happier and it is a lot easier to add on to it your displays grow.


----------



## itsjustme0770

Texan is not exactly correct. You can absolutely program your own shows with AL's Animation Director software. You can do voice overs, choose your own songs, run DMX, etc. with their software. Once you program the show, you can either load it onto a SD card or run if from your computer. This is one difference that I understand there is between LOR and AL. AL doesn't require the computer run the show because they use the Monster Brain. Also, while purchasing additional shows is an additional cost, mine came with 6 songs pre programmed. Its almost a 1/2 hour show right out of the box, truly plug and play.

I've seen folks sell their LOR and start using AL. We all have anecdotal stories like this. Is AL's product more expensive than LOR? Yep. I like it because it gives me the option of plug and play or getting more involved in the show. Depending on my workload, this makes sense for me. It may not for everyone, but I've been tickled with the AL community and the support from the folks at headquarters. They answer the phone and are always willing to help. Not saying that LOR doesn't, I just don't have the experience with them. 

If you are looking for something that is plug and play, literally out of the box, I'd highly reccommend AL. Not saying anything negative about LOR, just that AL was the right choice for me.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## halloween71

What songs came preprogramed?I really want a plug and play I know it cost more but for me it would be worth it.Where did you buy yours from?


----------



## Texan78

AL software is just something they added recently so yes that was misinformation on my part and I apologize. I know that last year they did not have this software but it is developed off of LOR S2 software.

Also LOR has the option to run without a computer with their version of the "Monster Brain" called the MP3 director which is also cheaper in price and does the same thing.

http://store.lightorama.com/midiwimp3pl.html

LOR can also be used as plug in plays as well with this option. So you have the same option as AL to completely control your show or just go plug and play. Just keep in mind that if you go plug in play you really don't have control of what flashes when or what lights are on and off when unless you use the software then ether run it from your computer or load it in the MP3 Director from a SD card. Keep in mind though with the AL version when you run from SD card you don't have any control of the timing of when the shows run without the software.

So for $335 for one LOR 16 channel 30 amp controller and MP3 Director to go plug and play or for AL the exact same thing for $699. Both companies will do the exact same thing. Just LOR is cheaper in price and whether you go with LOR or AL you are getting High Quality products and the out come will be the same.

LOR has a summer sale around June/July where their controllers or units are even cheaper. You can check out their site and all the products from their site...

http://www.lightorama.com/

You can also download a free fully working demo of the software and program or load in your own shows you download for free from members or at LORsequences.com

http://lightoramasequences.com/

It pretty much just comes down to your budget. You will get the exact same quality and results with both. Just one cost more then the other. If you want to know more about LOR check out their forum...

http://lightorama.mywowbb.com/


----------



## Texan78

Another thing I forgot to mention that the LOR controllers are smaller in size compared to the AL controllers which allows you to hide these in tighter spaces and mounted them together.

Also if you want to expand your show for one AL controller 16 channel 30 amp will cost you $399. For one LOR 16 channel 30 amp controller will cost you $205. So the cost is cheaper there as well when it comes to expanding when you want to.


----------



## halloween71

Wow thanks texan78 I didn't know they offered a plug and play option.Makes it more appeling.


----------



## halloween71

Wowlights is cheaper than the light o rama website.


----------



## Texan78

halloween71 said:


> Wowlights is cheaper than the light o rama website.


Well not exactly, this controller...

http://www.wowlights.com/ProductDetail.asp?Category=3&Product=27

LOR sells that one for $205 and you don't have to install the card and what not.

You have to do a little more assembly which isn't hard but for the price you shouldn't have to do that. The one from LOR does all that for you with the exception of screwing the pigtails on but that takes less then 10 mins to do all of them. All that consists of is plugging the connector into the board and and tighten the screw. Not hard to do at all since they come with a crimped connector on the end that just slides on, then tighten the screw down done.

They sell controllers that are fully assembled were you don't have to do that but it cost an extra $50 for work a 10 yr old can do in 10 mins.

I would buy through LOR so you get the full LOR support which is great.


----------



## itsjustme0770

Halloween71-

The available songs are listed on Animated Lighting's website. Just google them. Again, I am not questioning Texan, just simply letting folks know about my experience.


Hope that helps.


----------



## halloween71

Texan this is the one I was looking at http://www.wowlights.com/ProductDetail.asp?Category=6&Product=47 vs this one from light o rama http://store.lightorama.com/ba16chpa.html
40.00 difference


----------



## Texan78

Yea I see what you mean. The things about those is those packages are marketed to make then seem like you are saving. It would be cheaper if you bought it all separate.

16 Ch 30 Amp controller $205.95

http://store.lightorama.com/spk800.html

LOR Software $99.95
USB to RS485 Adapterpad +$15.00
100ft Cat-5 E cable bootless.pad +$13.00

http://store.lightorama.com/spk800.html

Total $339 from LOR

WOW.com $379

Question is to you want to control this from your computer or from the MP3 director in standalone mode?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

I use AL- love it- great support..period.


----------



## Texan78

I use LOR - love it - amazing support on a personal level. You can call Dan the owner any time of the day even on Halloween. Christmas Eve or even Christmas and he will help you through any problems that can't be fixed through the support forum. 

LOR is also used in Six Flags theme parks as well as Disney. 

Why do I feel like we are lobbying for election...LoL

No but really both products are superior and with both the outcome is the same. IMO I just can't see spending extra money for the same thing that is going to give me the same outcome. That is mostly where the advantage of LOR comes into play.


----------



## Dark Lord

Can you run DMX with LOR like AL ? I'm starting to get into DMX & compatible systems, & that would be the deal breaker for me,i would say that LOR seems to be a better $$$ deal as they seem to both have pc & stand alone abilities.
& if Disney uses LOR,then must be worth it !


----------



## Texan78

Yes you can run DMX with LOR. I run moving spots, LED washes, snow, fog, strobes, projectors with my LOR. LOR just upgraded their DMX capabilities and have integrated everything in the controller now without any separate or special DMX adapter so you can run a DMX universe straight though the controller.

I am not sure if you still need to use this adapter or not like in the past....

http://store.lightorama.com/smdmxin.html

You can read more info on the LOR DMX from the Link below...

http://www.lightorama.com/Documents/DMX-DOC.pdf

Check out their forums if you have any questions about it. This new protocol using it directly with the control is new to me and something they just released in the past month or two. It is suppose to make programming and addressing easier.


----------



## halloween71

I want it to be plug and play for right now.


----------



## Texan78

halloween71 said:


> I want it to be plug and play for right now.


Well then you would just need a controller and the MP3 director. Then with the software you can download the free sequences from LOR sequences. Load them on the SD card a away you go. This is good because you can mix and match what songs you want and when you wanted them to play. Out of the box AL can not do this ether without their software. That $699 for their unit doesn't include the cost of the software.

The question is how many channels do you want. Normally for Halloween a small to avg size can get away with 16 channels. If you wanted to control more and had a larger size haunt then you would need 32 channels which is two 16 channel controllers. 2 controllers, MP3 director, S2 software is still cheaper then AL for one 16 channel controller and their monster brain (MP3 director for LOR) and no software. The better deal in the long run IMO is LOR.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

I called AL and got a great deal over the phone compared to the online prices...doesnt hurt to try...Texan- AL does the Disney stuff to my knowledge- not LOR.


----------



## Texan78

halloweengoddessrn said:


> Texan- AL does the Disney stuff to my knowledge- not LOR.


AL was used by Disney up until 2006. In Dec 2006 Disney did their first show with LOR entitled "Believe in Holiday Magic" at the castle which is a sequence you can also get from LORsequences.com


----------



## halloween71

I just want 16 channels.So all I need is the controller,mp3 director,sd card and software.That is alot cheaper than I thought.


----------



## Texan78

Yep, and if you ever want to add on a controller for Halloween or decide you want to do Christmas it will be cheaper to add on. Christmas takes a lot more channels to do. 

My Halloween display takes 28 channels (2 controllers), but my Christmas uses 112 channels (7 controllers).


----------



## halloween71

Do you have any videos I would love to see it in action.Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Texan78

I don't have any video yet but I can show you video of others displays I know who use LOR if you want? If you remember that Miller Lite commercial for Christmas about 2 yrs ago that did Wizards in Winter. That is Carson Williams house in Ohio. He used LOR to do that.

If you just search YouTube you will find tons of videos. Here is about 138 Halloween videos using LOR

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Light+O+Rama+Halloween&search_type=&aq=f


----------

